# New Toy



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

My new toy, OK not the most sensible, however you're only young once, and now that I'm not I can afford the insurance!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice










Wanna race?? Boys toys.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Enjoy it.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm Brands Hatch


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that model celica is one of my grail cars - i crave a fast car again i had an audi coupe 2.6 tuned to within an inch of its life i could race anything and know youd make it look stupid -not the same in a diesel passat estate ill be back .

nice wheels.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Scoobieeedoooooo enjoy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The MOT tester at my local garage had one of these (the saloon version though) - it had all sorts of Japanese tuning kit on it though & supposedly gave out over 320bhp - it sounded gorgeous a lovely fruity burble at low speeds rising a huge deep roar at higher ones. It was the fastest thing he's ever driven (they had an Aston up there last week & even it wasn't as fast as the Subaru) yet totally reliable & as docile as a docile thing in traffic. It had rubbish tyres on it when he got it & he used to tell me that he if he put his foot down in the right gear at the right speeds he could spin all 4 wheels at once







He also used to go out at weekends & "play" (his words not mine) with the bikers on the backroads of Yorkshire - they had the speed/instant acceleration on the straight bits while he had the grip through the bendy bits.

He likes to change his cars often though & he's just sold it - don't think it was terribly economical! He's gone & got another though but this time just a bog standard estate ..................... I think he has "plans" for it though









Like the Celica too - another friend has the Carlos Sainz version which he loves but spends a fortune on.

I have (for now) an Audi coupe quattro which sounds superb (combination of 5 cylinder engine & dubious exhaust), it goes well too but isn't in the same ball park as the above two cars.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Good purchase... is that the actual one you've bought?

Hoping to finalise a deal on a new car tomorrow... fingers crossed cause it's something quite fruity


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Good purchase... is that the actual one you've bought?
> 
> Hoping to finalise a deal on a new car tomorrow... fingers crossed cause it's something quite fruity


It is indeed, needs a little bit of TLC, bless the little lady


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Hippo.

There's nothing quiet like putting your foot down and getting pushed back in your set.

Personally I've just got a Golf GTi, so not that fast but quick enough. A good friend has an Audi RS6, now that is fast and really comfortable too. It's the saloon too, like this one but in the dark blue


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Watches and now fast cars... way to go


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Second what Ron said ,stay safe mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mate has a sccobie, **** me it's a hard ride. A right back breaker on anything but the smoothest of roads.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> mate has a sccobie, **** me it's a hard ride. A right back breaker on anything but the smoothest of roads.


I've never known anyone to keep one for long because of the ride.

Its a bit like an itch that has to be scratched - I'd like to own one at some stage.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Wanna race?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

iS THAT YOURS Sammmmmmmmmmmmmm







INCOGNITO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

did you get the oil leak fixed Sam?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Actually, 13SAM plate gone, its now 69TT,

oil leak is on the red one, still a bit weepy but will not get it done until it p*ss*s out like an elephant


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sam that is a fantastic car - a neighbour of mine is a top porsche mechanic and i have grown up around 911's all my life that shape is just the sexiest car - a mate of mine has just bought a 4 yr old 911 turbo cabriolet its nice car but the older ones are so much nicer .

very jealous awesome car one day ive promised myself ill have one .


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I prefer the 70's 911's. I drove a '72 RS coast to coast across Canada and that was fun


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

They are the best,

pic of me (courtesy of GT Porsche mag)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

quality sam.....pure class


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Actually, 13SAM plate gone, its now 69TT,
> 
> oil leak is on the red one, still a bit weepy but will not get it done until it p*ss*s out like an elephant


I pointed this out in the music band thread "You can"t beat a good slash"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

sssammm said:


> Wanna race?


Yeah if you take off one HT lead i'm up for it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

sssammm said:


> They are the best,
> 
> pic of me (courtesy of GT Porsche mag)


I hate you, (in a really nice friendly kinda way







)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Wanna race?


Yes please!


----------

